# Internet - Radio = Traffic Verbrauch?



## Kizura (18. August 2006)

Hi!

Mich beschäftigt zur Zeit eine Frage:

Wird Traffic-Volumina verbraucht, wenn man per Internet Radio hört?

Wenn ja, wieviel wäre das etwa?

Danke für Antworten!

mfG Kizura


----------



## PreasT (18. August 2006)

Kizura am 18.08.2006 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Mich beschäftigt zur Zeit eine Frage:
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall verbrauchst du dabei Traffic (ist ja für deine i-net leitung ein ganz normaler Download) Aber bei Webradio hält sich das in grenzen, da es sich dabei ja nur um ein Audiosignal handelt, aber kein Video oder sowas übertragen wird... also spontan hätte ich gesagt bis zu 7kb/s ... mehr nicht.... 

MFG

PreasT


----------



## danne47 (18. August 2006)

wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, würde z.b. ein stream mit 128 kbit/s in der stunde ca 57,6 mb traffic verursachen.....
mit einem volumentarif wirds da eng, wenn man den ganzen tag hört


----------



## Loosa (18. August 2006)

Traffic braucht's auf jeden Fall.

Wieviel kommt drauf an in welcher Qualität das gesendet wird.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne kamen einige Shoutcasts auch mit 128 kbit/sec und mehr daher.


----------



## PreasT (18. August 2006)

danne47 am 18.08.2006 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, würde z.b. ein stream mit 128 kbit/s in der stunde ca 57,6 mb traffic verursachen.....
> mit einem volumentarif wirds da eng, wenn man den ganzen tag hört



*kbit/s* ist aber nicht gleich *kb/s*  

Wikipedia hilft da weiter 


> bei Telex: 1 Zeichen = 5 Bits = 1 Byte
> bei ASCII: 1 Zeichen = 7 Bits = 1 Byte
> bei IBM PC: 1 Zeichen = 8 Bits = 1 Byte
> bei Unisys UNIVAC 1100/2200 und OS2200 Series Systemen: 1 Zeichen = 9 Bits = 1 Byte


----------



## danne47 (18. August 2006)

PreasT am 18.08.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> danne47 am 18.08.2006 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich dachte ich hätte das durch die abkürzung  "ca"  etwas relativiert   
um die 50 mb sollten aber in der stunde drin sein, wenn der stream ne gute qualität haben soll....
ich werde mich mit meiner bwl-vorbelastung nie wieder in informatische sphären    emporschwingen...das gelobe ich


----------



## Nurgler (18. August 2006)

PreasT am 18.08.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> danne47 am 18.08.2006 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er hat doch aber richtig gerechnet. 128kBit/s sind 16 kbyte/s sind ca. 57,6 MB in einer Stunde (3600 s).


----------



## firewalker2k (18. August 2006)

PreasT am 18.08.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> danne47 am 18.08.2006 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



128 kbit/s = 16 kB/s = 960 kB/min = 57600 kB/h = 56,25 MB/h

Also ist die Rechnung von PreasT doch vollkommen korrekt :-o Bis auf die knapp 1,5 MB. Und wenns dir darum geht, müsste die Beschwerde lauten:



> *kB/s* ist aber nicht gleich *MB/s*


----------



## Kizura (18. August 2006)

firewalker2k am 18.08.2006 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 18.08.2006 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, die Antwort (die ich leider erwartete) habe ich - danke Leute


----------



## Baker79 (19. August 2006)

wenn ich winamp webradio mit 128 kbit/s 24 stunden laufen hab, komm ich schonmal alleine auf rund 1GB download, + den dazu gehörigen upload müsste man so ungefär bei 1,2GB/ tag liegen. wird also schwer, mit nem volumentarif.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. August 2006)

Baker79 am 19.08.2006 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich winamp webradio mit 128 kbit/s 24 stunden laufen hab, komm ich schonmal alleine auf rund 1GB download, + den dazu gehörigen upload müsste man so ungefär bei 1,2GB/ tag liegen. wird also schwer, mit nem volumentarif.



Dann steig halt auf ne Flatrate um - oder geht das nicht?
Gibts überhaupt noch andere Tarife als Flatrates?!?!?!?
Bei welchem Provider bist du denn?


----------



## Baker79 (19. August 2006)

Eol_Ruin am 19.08.2006 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann steig halt auf ne Flatrate um - oder geht das nicht?
> Gibts überhaupt noch andere Tarife als Flatrates?!?!?!?
> Bei welchem Provider bist du denn?



guter tipp, aber hab ich gesagt, das ich nen volumentarif hab???
ich meinte nur, das das mit nem volumentarfi schwer wird, den ganzen monat livestream zu hören.

btw, ich hab DSL2000 Flat von t-com.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. August 2006)

Baker79 am 19.08.2006 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 19.08.2006 11:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meinte eigentlich den Thread-Ersteller!
Dachte die Message oben war von ihm!


----------

